# Baby spitting out medicine



## fififi

Hello,

My DD has been on various medications since birth and until last week has always swallowed whatever given her via syringe. But has now decided she no longer likes omaprozole and is very sneaky holding it in her mouth then spitting it out when I'm finished!!!

She's been on this since 10 weeks with no issues so I'm assuming it's because we started weaning 3 weeks ago & she's now aware of flavours more & how to move things around her mouth.

She needs this medication so suggestions as to how to get her to swallow it appreciated. 
It has to be given on empty stomach so I am assuming I can't mix it with food/milk. We have to wait at least 30 mins until giving her milk. Perhaps I could mix it with a little of something but not sure what best to use? (She has it at 6am then big milk feed at 645)

Thank you


----------



## nichub

Hi, my trick at work is to put the syringe in her mouth at the side of the tongue, quite far back, so it sits between the cheek and tongue and keep the syringe in her mouth until she swallows, that way she won't be able to manoeuvre her tongue to spit it out 

Nic
Xx


----------



## fififi

Thanks - will try that tomorrow. Hopefully that will outwit her!!!!


----------



## nichub

It's never failed for me yet, I teach all the student nurses to do it this way 😂😂😂😂


----------



## fififi

Keeping syringe in made for angry face but medicine didnnt come shooting out so I was happier mummy!!
Thanks again

Now just got to hope it lasts ... I had no idea babies could be so cunning!!


----------



## nichub

Ha ha they only get worse!! 😂😂😂

I'm glad it worked for you xx


----------



## fififi

Aggghhhh - she's outsmarted me already!! She turned her head so the liquid fell out the side of her mouth so even though syringe still in she still got rid of quite bit of the medicine.
Not sure how I'm going to win this battle - doesn't help that at 6am I'm far more sleepy than she is.


----------



## nichub

I normally have to snuggle them in the crook of my arm so they can't move their heads anywhere xx


----------



## fififi

Will be trying a closer cuddle tomorrow morning!!!
Can't believe she's found a way to get rid of meds so quickly!!!


----------



## nichub

Ha ha they are very clever!!!


----------

